# CA and decals



## ranger519 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to put on a decal and then use CA finish. Will CA destroy the decal?


----------



## MrWright (Nov 23, 2011)

*CA and decal*

I have used my own decals made from Avery Clear Lables and finished over them with CA and have had no problems.  Frank

(I have not connection with Avery , for the record)


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 23, 2011)

What kind decals you using. I use waterslide all the time and ca over them.


----------



## ranger519 (Nov 23, 2011)

These will be peel and stick


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 23, 2011)

I found sometimes depending on the decal manufacturer you have to lightly scuff the surface of the decal or the CA will lift off while more is being applied.

I use 400 and take about three light passes over it.  This does not show when more CA is applied.


----------



## MrWright (Nov 23, 2011)

*CA and decal*

Yes, the Avery Clear is a peel and stick on the material.  I find a picture, such as fish, deer, logo, wine bottle, etc.  cut it out, scan it, reduce it to the size of address label or shipping label.  copy it to the Avery clear using their FREE template and software.  copy one or more or the picture I scaned, cut the small decal out with scissors.  AFTER I have about three coats of thin CA, I burnish the blank with brown paper bag,  peel the decal from the label, stick it on the blank in proper location.  Then put on at least 4 or 5 coats (or more if you like and think it necessary) of medium CA then let dry good and wet sand it with 400 then 600 and then finish it in the way you usually do with any CA pen blank.  I find a lighter wood blank will not show any edges of the decal if you leave a little edge on the decal when you cut it out.  One thing - do not be too agressive with the sanding as it could pull some of the color off the edge.  Also...use a Ink Jet printer ink.    Frank


----------



## ranger519 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all. I will give it a go. Very must appreciated.


----------



## mtassie (Dec 31, 2011)

*Avery peel and stick*

I tried the Avery Inkjet peel and stick Clear and I notice that the label itself is not clear when I put it on the blank. I'm using curly maple and when I use a water slide I can see the grain but with the Avery its like cloudly. Has anyone experienced this also?
Thanks Mike


----------



## navycop (Jan 1, 2012)

MrWright said:


> Yes, the Avery Clear is a peel and stick on the material. I find a picture, such as fish, deer, logo, wine bottle,label or shipping label. copy it to the Avery clear using their FREE template and software. copy one or more or the picture I scaned, cut the small decal out with AFTER I have about three coats of thin CA, I burnish the blank with brown paper bag, peel the decal from the label, stick it on the blank in proper location. Then put on at least 4 or 5 coats (or more if you like and think it necessary) of medium CA then let dry good and wet sand it with 400 then 600 and then finish it in the way you usually do with any CA pen blank.


 


MrWright said:


> I have used my own decals made from Avery Clear Lables and finished over them with CA and have had no problems. Frank
> 
> (I have not connection with Avery , for the record)


Do you guys put any kind of laquer bonder over the label after printing?


----------



## smw6442 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use water decal paper then print with my ink jet printer let it dry for an hr. or so then spray krylon high gloss clear on it let it dry for an hr the spray it again and dry..the put it in water and slid it on your pen...sometimes its sticks faster on wood then acrylic so make sure u put it on where u want it ..then take a damp shop towel and press all the water out of it..let it dry for a couple hrs..some people let it dry over night..then use the Ca finish on it...steve


----------



## navycop (Jan 1, 2012)

smw6442 said:


> I use water decal paper then print with my ink jet printer let it dry for an hr. or so then spray krylon high gloss clear on it let it dry for an hr the spray it again and dry..the put it in water and slid it on your pen...sometimes its sticks faster on wood then acrylic so make sure u put it on where u want it ..then take a damp shop towel and press all the water out of it..let it dry for a couple hrs..some people let it dry over night..then use the Ca finish on it...steve


 Thanks Steve. That was so nicely written even I can understand now how to do decals..


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 1, 2012)

smw6442 said:


> I use water decal paper then print with my ink jet printer let it dry for an hr. or so then spray krylon high gloss clear on it let it dry for an hr the spray it again and dry..the put it in water and slid it on your pen...sometimes its sticks faster on wood then acrylic so make sure u put it on where u want it ..then take a damp shop towel and press all the water out of it..let it dry for a couple hrs..some people let it dry over night..then use the Ca finish on it...steve


 
plus on on this. i do exactly the same as steve. never any issues.


----------

